# Please Help! Viper 5301



## mrjones505 (Sep 6, 2012)

hello,
I would say i am in the middle between noob:facepalm: and pro when it comes to working on vehicles, but not so good at wiring. i have a viper 5301 and want to install it on a, Gen1 2001 durango 4.7l. but I don't understand the multiple ignition wires and pretty much every thing else that has multiples. does anyone know which wires go where, or something to that nature? Could use a little help wanna install it without the wife knowing to surprise her. thank you in advance.


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

go to viper.com and look under the support page. that should help you


----------

